# VULTEE VENGEANCE



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 2, 2007)

Target tower and dive bomber. Vultee model V-72 or A-31.
Pilot's Notes for the British version Vengeance IV.

Regards

Ron

Vultee Vengeance


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool, thanks Ron


----------



## sagindragin (Nov 3, 2007)

hi ron,

nice post, but how come there are no images of the cockpit in this one, i have a copy of the original manual, stateside version, and it is full of images.
and before anyone asks,sorry i can't post it, it was sent to me for copying, for my drawings project, on condition that it did not get posted anywhere.
because the kind gentleman who loaned me the manual has thousands of original manuals that are at my disposal for drawing work, i won't break his trust.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2007)

Ron, excellent mate!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Different manual then the one above. 

Enjoy


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome work!! Thanks heaps Paul!


----------

